# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Курс подготовки Спец-Консультант УпрУчет ERP 2.2.3

## ERP1C

Курс Гончарова. Разбор экзаменационного билета.
+ есть сборник задач новый.

В личку

----------


## Pennywise

> Курс Гончарова. Разбор экзаменационного билета.
> + есть сборник задач новый.
> 
> В личку


Пришлите прорбник, Ваша ссылка не работает.

----------


## ddci111

Есть решения билетов с дт файлами?

----------


## Kat54

> Есть решения билетов с дт файлами?


Тоже интересует, желательно уже по новому релизу 2.5

----------


## Lynna

Тоже интересует есть ли по новому релизу, но подойдет и по 2.4

----------

